# Omega 3 Supplement...suggestions?



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to give my dog these - Dog Skin and Coat Care: Premium Plus® Omega-3 Gel Caps and Chews by Drs. Foster & Smith

I used the gel caps. I'd puncture them and drizzle them on her food. Other times, I'd just put some peanut butter on them and she'd just eat it (that was much less messy for me.)

She was on them for quite a while but we noticed no change in her coat.

I'm wondering if a different kind might be better.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm not a fan of capsules, because when you puncture them, a lot of it is still left inside. I prefer liquid fish oil, right now i'm using this brand for costco which is the best value that I've found(you dont have to be a member to purchase it):
Costco - Best Pet Health


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

My dog weighs about 40 pounds. Any idea how much of that she would need a day? If her food has omegas in it as well, is there such a thing as getting too much of it?

(We are members of Costco and I actually need to go there soon anyway...so thanks for this suggestion!)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have found another good alternative (I used to use sams cluib fish oil tabs and seperate vit.E)which includes the omegas and vit.E.
Sea Pet Omega-3 Fish Oil "200" w/ Natural Vitamin E


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't see this thread first.I replied in the other thread.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Amelia- its not sold at the actual store, just online. The bottle has the actual recommendations, my dog is 60 lbs, so he gets 5 pumps in his food. Its good idea to supplement with fish oil, even if theres some added to the food, its not enough to help the skin.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I find my dogs do best on a variety of sources. I use the salmon oil from costco, but at half the recommended amount. I add canola or olive oil to their food a couple of times a week. I have free range hens, so they get eggs a few times a week as well.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

The BEST fish oil out there is made by Nordic Naturals. Their processes are top of the line, no holds barred absolutely excellent fish oil. They use as little heat as possible, and process the oils in a vacuum to prevent oxidization of the oil. Awesome, awesome company.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Ditto to Savage Destiny. There are a lot of fish oils on the market that contain a lot of mercury and other toxins. Nordic Naturals sells cod liver oil and sardine oil. I can't remember where I read this but there was a big issue with many different fish oil companies that were recalled due to high amounts of toxins. Not saying the costco one is bad just that I know NN is in the top percentile for quality.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I use gel caps and just throw them in the food. All of my dogs have always just eaten them. I get the Costco brand of 400 gel caps (made for humans) that are 1,000mg each and give 1,000mg per 20 pounds of body weight.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> The BEST fish oil out there is made by Nordic Naturals. Their processes are top of the line, no holds barred absolutely excellent fish oil. They use as little heat as possible, and process the oils in a vacuum to prevent oxidization of the oil. Awesome, awesome company.



I'm going to try these! :wink:
I've been using Berte's fish oil, but I wonder about the quality. Berte's are cheaper, but cheaper is not always better. 
I like to switch between salmon oil, krill oil, and fish oil. I purchased a book for Canine Cancer (my boxer had mast cell tumor removed) and Dr. Dressler recommends alternating between fish oil and krill oil.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Holistic Brand is another good one. You can get it online at K9power.com. They have a gallon jug that has a pump. I store it in the fridge and just squirt it in their food.
It was the most cost effective. 
Next time though I will be getting a smaller bottle. Khan is allergic to this as well, so it's only going on the other two's food. It takes A LOT of teaspoons to go through a gallon!!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

RaisingWolves said:


> I'm going to try these! :wink:
> I've been using Berte's fish oil, but I wonder about the quality. Berte's are cheaper, but cheaper is not always better.
> I like to switch between salmon oil, krill oil, and fish oil. I purchased a book for Canine Cancer (my boxer had mast cell tumor removed) and Dr. Dressler recommends alternating between fish oil and krill oil.


Nordic doesn't do krill oil I believe, but they do a fish body oil that's anchovy and sardine as well as a cod liver oil. We carry their pet line where I work, and I always knew they were good, but I didn't know HOW good. I did research on fish oil due to prompting from a customer, and found out that fish oil can't be cold pressed, as they need to have the toxins such as mercury removed. Apparently the least damaging process is molecular distillation, as it uses the least heat and keeps oil integrity. Then I looked to see what processes the brands we carry use, and I found that NN not only uses molecular distillation, but they do it in a vacuum. None of the other brands we carried did, so we dropped a few brands.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the best fish oil out there comes from fish. real fish. : )


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

That may very well be. But I am not a raw feeder and have no plans to be. Which is why I asked about omega 3 SUPPLEMENTS.

Thank you to the others for the brand suggestions so far. I'll be looking into all of them to see which I think would suit my dog best.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I get mine from walmart, they are made by spring valley. Its Omega 3,6,9. (fish,flaxseed,borage oils). If you go look at them, make sure it is the spring valley brand. They have another but it has lemon flavoring or something in it. I stay away from that one.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I get mine from walmart, they are made by spring valley. Its Omega 3,6,9. (fish,flaxseed,borage oils). If you go look at them, make sure it is the spring valley brand. They have another but it has lemon flavoring or something in it. I stay away from that one.


Is it a liquid? Is it specifically for dogs?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Can I tack on a question to this thread? How many of you who supplement with fish oil also add Vitamin E? Just wondering there's enough in her diet (I feed raw).


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We just started supplementing with this Salmon oil I found on Amazon. All 6 girls LOVE it. Normally we have at least 2 that have NO interest in ANYTHING fish related so that's a big relief that we don't have to struggle to get them to eat it. I've just been giving it to them straight and they drink it right up!!
Amazon.com: Life Line Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil for Dogs and Cats, 66-Ounce: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> the best fish oil out there comes from fish. real fish. : )



This is true, but I feed fish only once a week. I have a senior dog who is fighting cancer and I like to give fish oil daily for the antioxidents. It's great for the heart, skin, and lubricate joints. 
I'm not into taking or giving a lot of supplements, but this is one of the few that I believe every living creature should take. I take 6 grams a day myself.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RaisingWolves said:


> This is true, but I feed fish only once a week. I have a senior dog who is fighting cancer and I like to give fish oil daily for the antioxidents. It's great for the heart, skin, and lubricate joints.
> I'm not into taking or giving a lot of supplements, but this is one of the few that I believe every living creature should take. I take 6 grams a day myself.


when there is a reason to supplement, and there are reasons to supplement...i was kind of being tongue in cheek.....jon's fish oil suggestion is a very good one.

thing is, there are oils that we want to avoid, such as flaxseed which is an irritant to the digestive tract and goes rancid quickly and also acts as a laxative, the one thing our dogs don't need. our dogs also don't need nor do you want to give anything with soy in it, as dogs don't do well with soy.....and borage oil....

what i would want to look for is a complete omega three oil.....that's what would be missing from a diet, most likely, be it raw or kibble....

my personal favourite is:

http://www.amazon.com/Unscented-Sar...?ie=UTF8&s=pet-supplies&qid=1301325678&sr=1-1


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Can I tack on a question to this thread? How many of you who supplement with fish oil also add Vitamin E? Just wondering there's enough in her diet (I feed raw).


I add Vitamin E to my dogs food as well. I have read that Salmon Oil alone can deplete the body of Vitamin E. My dogs are raw fed.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I use Grizzly Salmon Oil.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i use an anchovy/sardine oil now. i get it from amazon. i don't use salmon oil anymore.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

SpooOwner said:


> Can I tack on a question to this thread? How many of you who supplement with fish oil also add Vitamin E? Just wondering there's enough in her diet (I feed raw).


I do not supplement with vitamin E. I did once upon a time and added 400 IU daily, however the soft gels I get at Costco already contain Vitamin E, plus they get it in their diet so I'm not concerned and do not add it anymore and haven't for a few years now.


----------

